
'The Matrix' Reboot in the Works at Warner Bros - jonbaer
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/matrix-reboot-works-at-warner-bros-986292
======
AndrewKemendo
This is the only movie I will nerd out about, largely because, despite it's
flaws, the first one made a big impact on me.

It's pretty well understood that the trilogy was ad-hoc and poorly executed
[1], so I'm extremely skeptical about a "reboot" being any kind of good. They
also went nuts with all the sub-stories, plots and characters with the
animatrix etc... trying to create backstories and a larger universe a la Star
Wars - it all felt very contrived.

Not really sure where they would go with a new version either. The finale of
the three movies basically was Neo and Agent Smith "rebooting" the system -
for the 6th time with no end in sight [2]. So unless they decide to make it
that there is a "God like" system, or that they make the universe conscious
and cause the big crunch, there isn't much more territory to explore.

[1] [http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/36898/how-far-in-
ad...](http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/36898/how-far-in-advance-were-
the-matrix-sequels-planned)

[2][https://www.quora.com/Why-did-the-machines-restart-the-
Matri...](https://www.quora.com/Why-did-the-machines-restart-the-Matrix-five-
times)

~~~
qbrass
It doesn't need to be a reboot. Just continue on with the current storyline.

The machines keep their deal with Neo. Humanity grows outside of the Matrix
and starts thriving again. Freeborn humans become disillusioned with society
start to break into the Matrix, while machines start sneaking out in human
bodies.

The machines and humans in power want to stop both things from happening and
attempt to curb it in their own ways, which may or may not cause a new war
between humans and machines.

------
pstuart
It was stupid to make humans be energy sources (because they're not) rather
than being a distributed computer as originally envisioned.

~~~
gigatexal
However inefficient put enough people in a room and it clearly heats up. It
worked for me in the movie. I'm of the opinion that this shouldn't be a reboot
but rather the matrix 4 with Keanu and the Wachowskis. Oh well. Even though
the second and third movies weren't as good as the first one I love the
trilogy and still rewatch it to this day.

~~~
wahern
But the "hive mind" aspect of the original concept works on so many layers.
Not only does it bind together many aspects of the film (especially the out-
of-body experiences Neo and Agent Smith), but connects it to the conceptual
genesis in the Simulacra and Simulation treatise, as well as to concepts like
Richard Dawkins' Memetics.

The Matrix is infinitely more interesting conceptually and thematically from
the network-of-minds angle.

~~~
analognoise
My favorite bit of trivia was about 'residual self image'. Originally the
character "Switch" was to be a man in one reality and a woman in the other -
it is the digital projection of your mental self, after all.

This idea was discarded (I don't remember why), and it's interesting that the
Wachowski brothers became the Wachowski sisters.

It would have been so much more philosophically interesting if that part had
been left in.

~~~
maxerickson
I expect it is because it would take too much time to make it clear for the
audience that it is the same character and as far as the cinematic impact it
isn't real different than giving them different hair and clothes in the
Matrix.

(I'm not arguing about it being an interesting thing to put in the story, just
speculating that they didn't think it added enough to the movie)

